
BetterConnect+ app – all that you need to achieve your chronic-health goals - ankitgomkale
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=user.com.hlthee
======
ankitgomkale
BetterConnect+ puts at your fingertips, all that you need to achieve your
chronic-health goals.

BetterConnect+ technology enables Patients to manage their chronic conditions
by keeping track of personalised goals, health vitals and medicine adherence
via an integrated cloud-based mobile application.

BetterConnect+ is a free download. If your doctor has not yet subscribed to
BetterConnect+, you could still use our app for self-management…

Features: #Health Coaching: You, your doctor and care manager co-create
actionable care plans to help you achieve better health outcomes. Your care
team (doctor, care manager) monitors your health data, daily progress and keep
you motivated to achieve your health goals.

#Daily To-do list: See your daily to-do list outlining the health activities
to be done for the day. Simply tap on the activity to say that it is done.

#Log Health Vitals: Log your health vitals such as Blood Pressure, Blood Sugar
(pre-meal, post-meal), HbA1c, Lipid Profile, Height, Weight and keep track of
these numbers via line charts and bar graphs.

#History: See all your health data logged neatly summarised in the form of
weekly, bi-weekly, 30 days, 90 days period line charts and bar graphs.

#Track Performance: Analyse the trends in your health data; see the values
that have been above safe zone, below safe zone or within a safe zone. Get to
know your areas of improvement and plan ahead accordingly.

#Chat Support: BetterConnect+ app has an integrated, secure chat platform. You
can send instant text-based messages to your care manager, share videos,
images or files for quick support. Your care manager or doctor can also create
an exclusive chat group that includes your doctor, your care manager and you.

#Medicine Adherence: BetterConnect+ app lets you set medicine reminders for
your medicines. Interactive pie charts help you determine your adherence rate
for each medicine in your routine.

